
JavaScript: Better and Faster - r11t
http://www.bcherry.net/talks/js-better-faster
======
pedalpete
Can somebody explain what this is? i've tried opening it in multiple browsers,
and though I don't get a javascript error, nothing is happening. Is it a
slideshow? if so, how does it work?

~~~
alayne
It's keyboard driven.

